# 3 wheel buffing system question



## indychips (Mar 22, 2011)

I would like to purchase a decent inexpensive lathe for a dedicated 3 wheel buffing system.  I have found 2 inexpensive lathes that might do the job.  One is a Harbor Freight model for $119 and the other is a Shop Fox for $140.  Both are brand new and both are MT1.  Would either of these be sufficient?

My other question is regarding the MT1.  Will either the Beall or the PSI buffing system work with MT1?  And which is better the PSI system or Beall?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2011)

indychips said:


> I would like to purchase a decent inexpensive lathe for a dedicated 3 wheel buffing system.  I have found 2 inexpensive lathes that might do the job.  One is a Harbor Freight model for $119 and the other is a Shop Fox for $140.  Both are brand new and both are MT1.  Would either of these be sufficient?
> 
> My other question is regarding the MT1.  Will either the Beall or the PSI buffing system work with MT1?  And which is better the PSI system or Beall?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks



I have the Beall, and it works fine.  I have, however, switched over to Barry Gross' two wheel buffer, and it works just as good.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 22, 2011)

+1 for Barry's system....


----------



## BKelley (Mar 22, 2011)

You might try a Baldour buffer.  They are made for buffing and buffing only and come in several sizes.  They will last a lifetime.  Lea white buffing compound and Lea loose cotton buffs are excellent also.

Ben


----------



## DRB4381 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been thinking about a buffing system too, but I am leaning towards the dedicated buffer from Harbor Freight (~$42), then adding flannel wheels and compounds from Caswell Plating for about $60, (as discussed in other threads).  Are you specifically wanting three different wheels/compounds or the flexibility of having any extra lathe?  I want to make sure I'm not missing something with my current plan.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 22, 2011)

To answer the lathe question.
Either one will work just fine for your purpose.

The problem with the mt 1 is a smaller "bearing surface" of the taper may cause slippage and damage if you are buffing too aggressively.

Of course, there is no need to buff that aggressively

However, if you can swing it, either a dedicated buffer is good, or get a couple of used dryer motors and make those into buffers.
Typically they run around 1750 rpm


----------



## Whaler (Mar 22, 2011)

indychips said:


> I would like to purchase a decent inexpensive lathe for a dedicated 3 wheel buffing system.  I have found 2 inexpensive lathes that might do the job.  One is a Harbor Freight model for $119 and the other is a Shop Fox for $140.  Both are brand new and both are MT1.  Would either of these be sufficient?
> 
> My other question is regarding the MT1.  Will either the Beall or the PSI buffing system work with MT1?  And which is better the PSI system or Beall?  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks



I have the Beale system and am very happy with it.
The Beale is #2 MT so it isn't going to work on those two lathes.


----------



## carverken (Mar 22, 2011)

the PSI is also a M2 so it will not work on the two lathes you are looking at.

Happy Hunting


----------



## moke (Mar 22, 2011)

I have recently been researching the very same thing.  I did not find a buffing system that was mt1 compatable.  With the exception of single buffing heads.  I bought a Rikon belt-flipper lathe on sale for 299.00.  I use it to drill and buff only....it was priceier than an mt1 but a much better system.


----------



## pinelumber (Mar 22, 2011)

*Buffing*

I use the Beal system It uses the Mt 2 fitting.  I have the HF lathe with the rotating drive head.  It is exactly the same as the Jet 1236.  Right now it is on sale for $249.  and you should be able to get a 20% discount coupon from either the internet or Sunday's paper.  That would get you down to $199.00  A few pennies more but a much better deal.


Dennis
Pine L:RockOn::bananen_smilies104:umber


----------



## bradh (Mar 22, 2011)

Any old lathe will likely work, I modified my original lathe, a 25 year old Ryobi tube lathe. It has MT1 ends. I made my own buffing rig with all-thread, a Jacobs chuck and a turned bearing holder for the tailstock. You can see more detail on my website:
http://www.turningshop.com/workshop-buffer.html
   The MT1 in the headstock holds well with no slippage. The wood MT1 in the tailstock sometimes slips a bit, but that just warns me when the tailstock needs to be tightened again.


----------



## Padre (Mar 22, 2011)

Why not just get an MT2 to MT1 adapter?  Then you don't have to worry about it.

I just Googled MT1 to MT2 adapter, and that was the first one I came up with.  You may be able to get one for less?


This might be the reverse of what you need!  DOH!:foot-in-mouth:


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 22, 2011)

Either of the last two choices will work fine and they are easy and frugal.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 22, 2011)

Padre said:


> Why not just get an MT2 to MT1 adapter?  Then you don't have to worry about it.
> 
> I just Googled MT1 to MT2 adapter, and that was the first one I came up with.  You may be able to get one for less?
> 
> ...



I think that adapter is going to make the Beale assy to long for a mini lathe.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Mar 22, 2011)

That adapter is also the opposite of what is being looked for.

You need a #1 spindle to #2 arbor


----------

